# Dzelži / Hardware >  procesors

## bukss_a

iespejams stulbs jautajums, bet  ko isti nozime tas dual core procesors?
ja ir dual core 1,6 ghz , kā var salidzinat ar parastu procesoru?

----------


## WildGun

Salīdzinājums stulbi vienkāršs - tas pats 1,6 ghz procis, tikai 2 gab.

----------


## bukss_a

> Salīdzinājums stulbi vienkāršs - tas pats 1,6 ghz procis, tikai 2 gab.


 tatad dul core 1,6 sanak vienkarsa proceora 3,2?

----------


## Delfins

nav gan... paralēlā rēķināšana praktiski vienmēr būs ātrāka daudz-uzdevumu programmām (OS un t.t.)
bet smalkas specializētas arhitektūras specifiskam darbam (piem kriptēšanas čipi) būs ātrāki par universāliem pročiem.

----------


## Delfins

> nav gan... paralēlā rēķināšana praktiski vienmēr būs ātrāka daudz-uzdevumu programmām (OS un t.t.)
> bet smalkas specializētas arhitektūras specifiskam darbam (piem kriptēšanas čipi) būs ātrāki par universāliem pročiem.


 3.2Ghz pret 2x1.6  būs ātrāks, ja tam iebaros precīzu komandu "davai tikai tagad šito rēķini", jo uz 2x aizies daudz "koda" paralēlo menedžēšanu, bet toties būs mazākas aiztures starp "uzdevumiem"

----------


## bukss_a

vienkarsi gribas zinat vai spele kurai ir prasibas pentium 4 3ghz , vares palaist ar 1,6 dual core?

----------


## Delfins

nu gan jautājums.

Pirmkārt, kā kurai spēlei, bet svarīgākais ir atbilstoša videokarte ar atbilstošu atmiņu
Otrkārt, 1.6Ghz ir pliks-nekas, ja tam L2/L3-cache ir maziņi un kopnes ātrums ir pavisam vārgs.
Tālāk nāk atmiņa un beigās HDD.

----------


## karloslv

a tu vienkārši pamēģini un netērē laiku.

----------

